#ubuntu-youth 2013-09-16
 * jose jose
#ubuntu-youth 2015-09-17
<ThomasB> sup
#ubuntu-youth 2016-09-22
<naga007> hi
<naga007> can somebody help me
#ubuntu-youth 2018-09-22
<AndChat352176> ...
